# How many R35's are actually registered on the road in the UK?



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi all

I was discussing the fact that some of the new R35's seen in magazines aren't actually road registered yet (so i am led to believe) with a colleague last week. And he happened to mention that one was parked up in Blackpool days earlier on a UK private reg plate. (a white one)

Is someone renting out a model report now? Or are these people taking the full hit of the cost themselves?

...Mad


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

None


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

There are quite a few as I am aware, I believe there are a model report already... 

And the one in blackpook you mentioned are fully registerd.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i'm afraid i've yet to see one in the flesh, let alone on the road!


----------



## mram555 (Nov 26, 2007)

UK plates? Nissan GT-R on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

i notice ben linney has the plate r35 shy now but still dont know if its legal or just for show


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I know a white one that is registered,meet him at the ring last sunday


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

That plate is advertised as still for sale on prestige plates , for about £1,500,00 .


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

stealth said:


> That plate is advertised as still for sale on prestige plates , for about £1,500,00 .


prestige plates, as do many others like new reg etc.. don't own any of the plates they are advertising, they act as agents and make a commis on any they sell. I own it.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

But can you confirm if yours is a fully registered road legal (in the UK) R35 Ben or are you relying on 'trade' status?


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

yes there is a white one registered in the uk,the one that was at the ring on the 11th i think it belongs to bob moore


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

That one?



My brother was there looking round it, i wish it had been me!


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

thats the one


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> prestige plates, as do many others like new reg etc.. don't own any of the plates they are advertising, they act as agents and make a commis on any they sell. I own it.



Pleased you do Ben it's a nice plate ,I was just looking at all plates with 35 on them and that one came up ,because I should imagine this time next year the plates will be more expensive


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

im hoping that we can get UK plates that have GTR in them on our cars i.e. SL09GTR - do you reckon these plates will exist?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

supracat said:


> im hoping that we can get UK plates that have GTR in them on our cars i.e. SL09GTR - do you reckon these plates will exist?


Of course they will. Why wouldn't they? If you look on http://www.dvlaregistrations.co.uk, you will find literally thousands of plates that end in GTR. The 09 plates will be available in December 2008.

What I don't understand is why you can't buy R35 plates on the DVLA site, yet they do exist, e.g. the R35 SHY mentioned earlier.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i guess i was hoping they would exist, which you've confirmed, and am kinda hoping the dealers will secure the necessary plates for us when the cars are first registered - but maybe that's hoping too much!! - i seem to recall that manay of the NSX's were registered this way from new in the UK.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

stealth said:


> That plate is advertised as still for sale on prestige plates , for about £1,500,00 .


£1,500.00 wow, "R35 GAG" is only £565


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks.i tried supramans dvla link and found some really interesting GTR plates there, and at quite reasonable prices too - definitely a must to go with the car..


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

G18RST said:


> That one?
> 
> 
> 
> My brother was there looking round it, i wish it had been me!


Yes! Thats the one my friend saw, parked up in St. Annes in a pub car park!! (that made me post my original question!)

And considering Bob Moore is from around here, that would make sense.

Question answered (well half!)

...Mad


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

When i spoke to Bob on the 11th (@ the ring) he said he`d had the car for just 1 week and had no problem registering it.


----------



## dwreid (Mar 2, 2008)

supracat said:


> thanks.i tried supramans dvla link and found some really interesting GTR plates there, and at quite reasonable prices too - definitely a must to go with the car..


Yep there are some crackers. Any single girls out there. M155 GTR for £ 999 :thumbsup:


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

supraman said:


> What I don't understand is why you can't buy R35 plates on the DVLA site, yet they do exist, e.g. the R35 SHY mentioned earlier.


Because the DVLA site only sells registration numbers that are not currently registered or on retention. So if the DVLA has no R35 XYZ type plates for sale it means all the R35 XYZ types are either on cars already or on retention, or reserved for another use (eg. future classic car or import registration).

Remember there are not that many plates when you take into consideration the XYZ bit, because two of the letters are the region or county code, and the 3rd (the inside one) is the only random one, and there is only 23 of those as I, O, and Z are not used, if I recall correctly. So for each region there would have been only 23 plates with R35 available.

As previously mentioned on this thread R35 SHY is already owned by an individual, the non-DVLA sites that list this plate are purely speculating that the current owner may sell it if approached. Pure speculation.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

supracat said:


> im hoping that we can get UK plates that have GTR in them on our cars i.e. SL09GTR - do you reckon these plates will exist?


As Supraman has said, yes, lots of them, but if you want an exact type of one, I would search one out now and buy one and put it on retention, you don't have to wait for an "09" plate.

I can't recall how many times I've seen a plate that I would of liked and thought "I'll buy that later on" to then only find out it had been sold.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

hodgie said:


> When i spoke to Bob on the 11th (@ the ring) he said he`d had the car for just 1 week and had no problem registering it.



Middlehursts is not registerd (I spoke to them 3 weeks ago) Dont think Ben Linneys is either .Not wanting to disbelive anyone on r35 registration but I have been told no model reports are avalible for the import r35 in the UK untill the UK cars have have been released at least for some time .Nissan do not want shed loads of 35's hitting the streets before the UK launch ,I'm sure everyone knows someone's mates mate that has a road legal one .I'm more inclined to belive what I have been told by Nisaan and Middlehurst :nervous:


----------



## gtrpenguin (Apr 16, 2008)

dwreid said:


> Yep there are some crackers. Any single girls out there. M155 GTR for £ 999 :thumbsup:


That'll be mine then! I can just see it now - roll on delivery!:clap:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

stealth said:


> Middlehursts is not registerd (I spoke to them 3 weeks ago) Dont think Ben Linneys is either .Not wanting to disbelive anyone on r35 registration but I have been told no model reports are avalible for the import r35 in the UK untill the UK cars have have been released at least for some time .Nissan do not want shed loads of 35's hitting the streets before the UK launch ,I'm sure everyone knows someone's mates mate that has a road legal one .I'm more inclined to belive what I have been told by Nisaan and Middlehurst :nervous:


Well, if Middlehurst have told you that none are registered in the UK and that that no model reports are available they are either misguided or trying to fill you with propaganda with regards to JDM imports. Ben Linneys IS on the road, plated up and taxed, and Litchfield also have a model report available.

As of right now its easily possible to bring a JDM over and get it SVA'd and on the road with UK plates with minor modifications (speedo, fog light ect).

This reminds me of when I bought a pajero into the UK a few years ago and people were saying to me 'You do realise the engine will blow up on UK fuel'

Some of the stories that surround imports are so fanciful that they could only have been concocted by the dealers and car companies scared of losing sales in the UK.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

ITSt said:


> Because the DVLA site only sells registration numbers that are not currently registered or on retention. So if the DVLA has no R35 XYZ type plates for sale it means all the R35 XYZ types are either on cars already or on retention, or reserved for another use (eg. future classic car or import registration).


I don't think that's the reason. On the DVLA website, you can only choose an old-style plate with these numbers following the initial letter: 1-20, 22, 30, 33, 40, 44, 50, 55, 60, 66, 70, 77, 80, 88, 90, 99, 100, 111, 200, 222, 300, 333, 400, 444, 500, 555, 600, 666, 700, 777, 800, 888, 900, 999.

You don't have to have an IQ test to spot the pattern in those numbers, eh? I can see why these numbers would be the most popular, but how did anybody buy an R35 plate?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Why is no one bringing in r35's then ? if it's that easy the someone would be doing it and some people would be paying for them .Bens not confirmed on the forum about his car being on the road .Once again it's like the post 2004 r34 laws .Would any r35 owners wth a road legal car please post up details thanks..


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

supraman said:


> I don't think that's the reason. On the DVLA website, you can only choose an old-style plate with these numbers following the initial letter: 1-20, 22, 30, 33, 40, 44, 50, 55, 60, 66, 70, 77, 80, 88, 90, 99, 100, 111, 200, 222, 300, 333, 400, 444, 500, 555, 600, 666, 700, 777, 800, 888, 900, 999.
> 
> You don't have to have an IQ test to spot the pattern in those numbers, eh? I can see why these numbers would be the most popular, but how did anybody buy an R35 plate?


might be worth going for R40 - who knows - 20 years time we might get there???


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

supraman said:


> I don't think that's the reason. On the DVLA website, you can only choose an old-style plate with these numbers following the initial letter: 1-20, 22, 30, 33, 40, 44, 50, 55, 60, 66, 70, 77, 80, 88, 90, 99, 100, 111, 200, 222, 300, 333, 400, 444, 500, 555, 600, 666, 700, 777, 800, 888, 900, 999. You don't have to have an IQ test to spot the pattern in those numbers, eh? I can see why these numbers would be the most popular,


Yes, today, but 2 years ago, you could have had the pick of numbers. In the last few years "private" plates have grown big time. Two years ago when I bought mine from the DVLA there was a huge selection of old styles available, not just the series above. It is a huge business now. The above numbers are actually not the popular ones, they are the ones that are left un-registered.



supraman said:


> but how did anybody buy an R35 plate?


The vast majority will still be on R registered cars, so the owners did not buy them they came with the car from the dealer when originally purchased away back in the year dot, the ones that are not have either been purchased already and on cars or on retention. As I said above there are not that many R35 old style plates around. 

The DVLA will also keep a selection back for the registering of old cars that are imported (importers don't buy plates like us mere mortals when registering imports) or classics that have been de-registered may years ago, rebuilt, and then registered again.

One thing is for sure, if one of the number plate companies catch on to this, anyone with a "R35" plate may have a good investment, "R35 GTR" anyone ? How much would you pay for that one


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i'll start the bidding for R35GTR at £1000..........


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

supracat said:


> i'll start the bidding for R35GTR at £1000..........


You have a PM  

(seriously, you do have a PM :thumbsup: )


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

stealth said:


> Why is no one bringing in r35's then ? if it's that easy the someone would be doing it and some people would be paying for them .Bens not confirmed on the forum about his car being on the road .Once again it's like the post 2004 r34 laws .Would any r35 owners wth a road legal car please post up details thanks..


Thats becaue as a trade they are not allow to sell it, but you can import it privately... I believe there is a loophole... but nobody is going to tell you this on public forum...


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

and i guess the full package of warranty, service (perhaps questionable??) etc of having an 'official' version makes importing less attractive


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Agree with stealth here, no one has confirmed 100% theirs is registered which makes me believe they are not.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

poses the question then - why bother importing if you cant register it?


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

stealth said:


> Why is no one bringing in r35's then ? if it's that easy the someone would be doing it and some people would be paying for them .Bens not confirmed on the forum about his car being on the road .Once again it's like the post 2004 r34 laws .Would any r35 owners wth a road legal car please post up details thanks..


If you doubt that the model report is available and that the cars can be registered then give Litchfield a ring:

Litchfield Imports | New & Used Cars from Europe and Japan

They have a model report (and are not the only ones with a model report)

There are photo's on this forum of R35's with tax discs and number plates, fully UK registered (and yes they are UK registered - not just plated up illegally/for show). 
Its not like the post 2004 R34 at all, the R35 passes emmisions without problem and can be put through an SVA with only minor mods.

Who has planted the seed in you to make you think its not possible to get these registered? It is possible and its been done. Keighley trade centre had one on 08 plates that got sold.

The reason they aren't coming over in mass is probably due to Nisssan clamping down on non private imports and the difficulty/percieved risk in buying a £50k car from japan without the aid of a UK importer + no UK warranty or support from Nissan.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

exactly

Mike i bet you 10k they can be reg. i was going to post a whole esva process post but tbh i can't be bothered (i'm feeling effects of last nights max party) and i'm not going to scan and post personal docs to prove a point and a pointless one at that. There's virtually no jap car that can't be reg. 34's can be. If you knew anything about type approval you'd know the jap de-reg covers everything except noise and emiss.

surprised M would say that, sure the right people there are well aware of what a VR38 can do emissions on euro4

Nothing against them but seems to be so many rumours about, being started by who knows...


what are you talking about no one's bringing them in ? are you blind, a few people on this forum have cars on the way, bob moore, ecutek, Litchfield, keily trade centre, that saphron company and those chancers who are giving one away.. I'm the only one who had permisson sought first. no one is allowed to sell them commercially.

end of.

trust me i tried getting R35 GTR. There's also R35 CUM, but seems a bit tacky ?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> trust me i tried getting R35 GTR. There's also R35 CUM, but seems a bit tacky ?


Well, maybe a bit sticky


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

Trev said:


> Well, maybe a bit sticky


:clap: - brilliant!!!!


----------



## tubbygtrr34 (Apr 26, 2007)

i dont own a skyline or anyfing like dat, im only 21, but soon. but iv been around dem since i was like 14, my uncle has had many many of them, and he's frm ilford east london, and the number you guys are interested in 'R35 SHY' he has that on his new GTR (r35), its a white 1. looks real good on a car dats capable of 0-60 in 3.5 or even less then dat.
u may have heard of him as Attique, he also has a bubblegum blue r34 gtr, 760 bhp. used 2 be a white one, with the stickers on saying 'prince tokyo'
but anyway, he has that R35 SHY number plate, wil get pics soon and try to put them up


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

erm R35 shy is ben linneys plate...on HIS white GTR?


----------



## tubbygtrr34 (Apr 26, 2007)

ask dis ben guy whether he stil has the number plate or not!!
because they guy i knw HAS that number plate, and i WILL take a pic and show u if u lyk m8


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry dont understand?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/27354-attn-n00bs-idiots.html


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

damn moley i was looking for the link to post that!


----------



## tubbygtrr34 (Apr 26, 2007)

what do you mean mate??


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Whoooooooooooooosh


That's the unmistakable sound of the concept of English language flying over someone's head.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

tubbygtrr34 said:


> ask dis ben guy whether he stil has the number plate or not!!
> because they guy i knw HAS that number plate, and i WILL take a pic and show u if u lyk m8


Oh dear


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

stealth said:


> Oh dear


Was thinking the same.


----------



## THE GUYS RIGHT (Mar 9, 2009)

andyc said:


> Was thinking the same.


Sorry guys,

Im a die hard Honda man but like all sorts of Japansese cars etc :blahblah::blahblah:

but.... the other night whilst I was in my rare as **** BLACK EM1 :smokin:
I saw my 1st R35 GTR. :thumbsup:

Plate was REMOVED... and car was in Ealing West London if that helps

Sorry registered just to say that ...

see ya !!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Da Ben's ol car, h's bin on ya telly


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

in'it tho? Da's wikid


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Innit!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

axolotl said:


> in'it tho? Da's wikid


You mean *in'it tho? Da's wikid*? I would stop taking them . .really bad stuff!(-.^)


----------



## blueevo9 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ive had just under 20:chuckle::bowdown1:


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

Im sure R35 GTR sold at auction for a mad £6000!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Didn't it go for a hell of a lot more than that, to somebody on this forum ?


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

DVLA Personalised Registrations Auctions - Search prices achieved of registrations sold at previous auctions.

Maybe if someone was willing to pay more!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Yea i'm sure it sold for more than that, alot more, because I think I remember the guy got slated on here for it aswell, can't remember why.


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

L14M0 said:


> Yea i'm sure it sold for more than that, alot more, because I think I remember the guy got slated on here for it aswell, can't remember why.


Lol cause he paid too much i guess, i think £6000 is still way too much. 
I dont think they'll ever get their money back for that and plates are meant to be good investment.


----------

